# Airborne Infantry vs Armoured Reconnaissance



## TheAnnihilator (16 Jul 2010)

Hey Everybody. 

Im very strongly considering joining the Military, but I am torn between Airborne Infantry and Armoured Reconnaissance. 

On the one hand, I've heard many times that Infantry is the most fun, physically demanding  trade, and I would definitely enjoy the parachuting. 

But on the other, Reconnaissance has always seemed appealing, because I have always loved the idea of stealth and sneaking around, plus the driving component sounds fun. 

So, if anybody here is in either of these trades (reg or res), would you mind sharing some of your knowledge about them? (What you like, what you dont, what a typical day is like, what training is like, ect...). Also, if anyone has an informed opinion about both, a comparison would be extremely appreciated. 

Also, do you know any trades where is would get the best of both worlds. (pathfinder would probably meet this requirement, but I'm not going to enter on the hope of eventually being a pathfinder)

Thank You in advance for all replies, any information is helpful.


----------



## REDinstaller (16 Jul 2010)

For Crewman one of the roles is Recce. Tank trg is always another facet of being a crewman. Generally there isn't much of a choice unless you want to be a RCD. Then to Recce you will go.


----------



## dangerboy (16 Jul 2010)

Just in case you are not aware there is no trade called "Airborne Infantry"  the trade is Infantry and Airborne is just one of the skill sets.  In the regular force there is about 27 rifle companies and of them 3 have the jump tasking.  So you can see no matter how bad you want to be Airborne you might not get selected.  If you do a search on these forums you will find a bunch of threads about Infantry and about Armoured.


----------



## McG (17 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> Im very strongly considering joining the Military, but I am torn between Airborne Infantry and Armoured Reconnaissance.
> 
> ...
> 
> So, if anybody here is in either of these trades (reg or res),...


If you are thinking of joining the Reg Force, you will find neither trade exists and there is no certainty that you will end-up employed in the function you are joining for (parachute or reconnaissance).  You would be far better to take a step back and consider the actual occupations of Infantryman and Armoured Crewman.  This comparison is largely done for you here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23460.0.html

If you are in Toronto and thinking of joining the Primary Reserve, then you will want to investigate the QOR and QY Rang.  Here your choice will be between the two regiments as opposed to the occupations (though each regiment is a different occupation).  You should also note that you will not find reserve parachute tasked infantry anywhere else.


----------



## TheAnnihilator (17 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> If you are thinking of joining the Reg Force, you will find neither trade exists and there is no certainty that you will end-up employed in the function you are joining for (parachute or reconnaissance).  You would be far better to take a step back and consider the actual occupations of Infantryman and Armoured Crewman.  This comparison is largely done for you here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23460.0.html
> 
> If you are in Toronto and thinking of joining the Primary Reserve, then you will want to investigate the QOR and QY Rang.  Here your choice will be between the two regiments as opposed to the occupations (though each regiment is a different occupation).  You should also note that you will not find reserve parachute tasked infantry anywhere else.



I understand their are no specific trades with the names I mentioned, and I probably should have clarified in the beginning. By Airborne Infantry I meant infantry with a parachute tasking, and by Armoured Reconnaissance I mean armoured crewman with a reconnaissance specialty.  

And you hit the nail right on the head with the two regiments, QOR and QYRANG are the two i'm considering. 

Thanks for the links, however, I have already viewed them, and was looking for a more specific comparison of these two occupations. As such, my question was directed primarily at those who are in either of the specific occupations I mentioned, or anyone who has enough military knowledge to compare those two specifically, in the ways I mentioned. If anybody viewing this has this knowledge, or is in either occupation, please post, all information is helpful. 

Thank you to everyone who has already replied, and I look forward to all future replies.


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Jul 2010)

Annihilator,

Those who answered you knew exactly what you meant, and they understood what your choices were.  What they are saying is that the first choice you need to make is Infantry or Armour.

However, after you make that choice there is no guarantee at all that you will end up in a Para role if you choose Infantry or a Reconnaissance role if you choose Armour.

As brought up above, only a fraction of each trade does the specialties you brought up, so there is no guarantee that you will end up doing either.

For example, you want to be in an Airborne role, so you choose Infantry to start.  However, say you want to go RCR and they give that to you, what are you going to do if you get posted to 1 RCR or 2 RCR that have no para capability?  Even if you win the 1/3 odds and get slotted for 3 RCR, there is still only 1/3 chance that you'll be in the Para Coy (Mike) once you make it there.

Better to make your decision on whether you'd rather be conventional Infantry or Armour than the sub-tasks of each.

*Note* The above is the Reg Force model.


----------



## Franko (17 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> And you hit the nail right on the head with the two regiments, QOR and QYRANG are the two i'm considering.



I'll help you in your decision....Reserve Armour is Recce only. In GWagons.

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> And you hit the nail right on the head with the two regiments, QOR and QYRANG are the two i'm considering.



There is also the Governor General's Horse Guards, a Reserve armoured unit, in Toronto. May be worth a look, dependant on your location and availability.


----------



## RCDtpr (17 Jul 2010)

I'll give you my view on the armoured recce side of things.  In case you're wondering I've been in the RCD's for about 3 years now and have made my way over to Afghanistan so I've spent a decent amount of time in the trade and field.

If sneaking around is the Recce you are looking into doing you generally won't find it in the Armoured Corps.  We roll in Coyotes that you can hear from KM's away and, at least in Afghanistan, conduct almost exclusively overt OP's.  Meaning we set up shop and make it known we are there.  I haven't done any "stealth" recce training since DP1.  The opportunity for cool courses like basic para etc. is almost nonexistent in the RCD"s these days too.  I can't count the number of memos myself and others have submitted to try and get on that course but to no avail.  I have pretty much been told that if I want to do anything like that I have to try and get into CSOR.  That being said, this fall they are running assault troop courses again with the intent of bringing it back so maybe the opportunity for courses like para, recce patrolman etc. will open up in a year or two.

I can't tell you what life in the infantry is like but I can tell you this.  If I could do things over again I would have signed up for the infantry.  Nothing wrong with the armoured corps.....I would just rather be the guy going through the door.....not the guy watching it from a hilltop.


----------



## TheAnnihilator (17 Jul 2010)

Based on what i've heard, I think im going to go for infantry, and then try and get basic para. In general, the job seems more appealing to me. A huge Thanks to everybody who posted, you all gave me great information. A special thanks to RCDtpr. You answered all of my questions in a single post, and addressed all my concerns. I'd like to get a few more opinions, so once again, if you have any information on either of these trades, particularly infantry, please post your knowledge. Once again, huge thanks to everyone who posted, and I look forward to all future posts.


----------



## PegcityNavy (17 Jul 2010)

Keep in mind Infantry is most likely closed till April 2011 based on what most people on this site have said.


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Jul 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Keep in mind Infantry is most likely closed till April 2011 based on what most people on this site have said.



Very good point.  Pretty much the elephant in the room really, and the debate is moot if the trade is closed.


----------



## fischer10 (17 Jul 2010)

Pegcity said:
			
		

> Keep in mind Infantry is most likely closed till April 2011 based on what most people on this site have said.



Yes, this is true. I applied back in Nov/09 for Infantry and was merit listed and waiting by end of January. Got a call saying that I had an offer for Armoured in April, but if I wanted infantry it would be a 7-8 month wait on top of the 5 month wait I have for Armoured. I took the Armoured soldier offer as I did not want to wait for an offer that *may not* even come in 2011.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jul 2010)

REGULAR FORCE infantry is most likely closed to April 2011, RESERVE infantry will depend on available positions in individual units.  The original poster is inquiring about RESERVE Units.


----------



## dapaterson (17 Jul 2010)

Reserve trades in LFCA are restricted right now - very few openings currently planned for this fiscal year.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2010)

RCDtpr said:
			
		

> I'll give you my view on the armoured recce side of things.  In case you're wondering I've been in the RCD's for about 3 years now and have made my way over to Afghanistan so I've spent a decent amount of time in the trade and field.



You've been in high readiness for tour and nothing more. Either training for, being on, or returning from tour.



> If sneaking around is the Recce you are looking into doing you generally won't find it in the Armoured Corps.



I can tell you from serving previously in Recce Sqn, RCD that your statement is wrong. 

The Regiment has been deploying to Afghanistan since '03 and all our training has been geared to that theater. Prior to that we did everything from helo ops to occupying covert OPs and everything in between including most if not all the secondary tasks of a Recce Sqn along with having a full Assault Troop to do it with' all on a very regular basis. We've had guys go on their jump courses and also Mountain Ops as well.

Wait until Afghanistan is done and you will see what Recce really is.



> I haven't done any "stealth" recce training since DP1.



Please, that was the very basics and none too hard either. Wait until you have to actually go on ex and have to do the normal Recce tasks.

BTW, it's RCD...not RCD's. Never heard of anyone being called a Dragoons's.

Regards


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (18 Jul 2010)

Stacked said:
			
		

> Anybody aware if armoured is open for 2010 still? If the Navy is completely closed, I am seriously considering it.. Talked to a few armoured guys recently, and I could see myself doing it.



Already checked on that awhile ago, it's a no-go.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Jul 2010)

Lets stick to topic on hand please.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

For those guys who have gone on tour in the last year, is the OrBat for Recce Sqn still with the Recce Pl from the Infantry Bn attached?

If so it would seem kind of silly to task the Armour guys with the sneaky tasks before the Infantry guys.

That's not to suggest it can't be done, anymore than to suggest an Infanteer couldn't be taught to man a Coyote/Leopard, but it wouldn't be putting the right troops to the task.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> For those guys who have gone on tour in the last year, is the OrBat for Recce Sqn still with the Recce Pl from the Infantry Bn attached?
> 
> If so it would seem kind of silly to task the Armour guys with the sneaky tasks before the Infantry guys.
> 
> That's not to suggest it can't be done, anymore than to suggest an Infanteer couldn't be taught to man a Coyote/Leopard, but it wouldn't be putting the right troops to the task.



I wonder what you think Recce guys do; be they Armoured or Infantry?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (18 Jul 2010)

I am in command of a composite Recce Sqn (C Sqn RCD) that has both infantry and armoured personnel, although I should note that we are not deployed.  My Armoured Recce guys have done plenty of dismounted work this year on exercise in a variety of settings (conventional, COIN, etc).  The vehicle certainly brings a lot of capabilities, but Armoured Recce must be prepared to dismount even if only for a short distance.  A patrol commander must be capable of establishing an old-school dug-in mud OP (we've started doing those again).  For the doctrinal clerics, once you are working for a BG the differences between close recce and medium recce start to fade.

I still try to assign tasks that capitalize on the different training and experience that an Infantry Sgt and a Armoured Sgt bring to the table.  If we need to establish contact quickly then Armoured Recce gets the nod.  If we need to have guides for a dismounted company night approach then I will use the Recce Pl.  Still, my Armoured guys to do much of their work dismounted doing what we would call Close Recce in GMR (Ground Maneouvre Reconnaissance), and I have used them to guide dismounted troops at night as part of BG deliberate ops.  I have also used my Infantry guys to conduct what was essentially an advance to contact or Zone Recce which wouldn't normally be their tasks in GMR doctrine.  I try to work their different capabilities into the estimate, but I have employed them more interchangeably than I would have thought.  

If we were working at Bde level it might be a little different, but even then I would expect to see guys working dismounted to minimize exposure and maximize eyes on.

For the original poster, you will enjoy whatever reserve unit you join as long as you have good people around you. 

Good luck!

p.s. - editted to spell out GMR.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> If so it would seem kind of silly to task the Armour guys with the sneaky tasks before the Infantry guys.
> 
> That's not to suggest it can't be done, anymore than to suggest an Infanteer couldn't be taught to man a Coyote/Leopard, but it wouldn't be putting the right troops to the task.



Again, this is a special working relationship and NOT the norm. We don't work with Recce Plt on a regular basis and are a Brigade or higher asset, not a Bn's.

Go and take a look at the GMR and do some reading. You might be pleasantly surprised at what we actually bring to the table. 

Too bad most higher ups don't and use us in the incorrect role, not to our full potential.

Crap, T2B beat me to it.

Regards


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> Again, this is a special working relationship and NOT the norm.



What is more "truth", the way it has been done operationally for the last 5 years as our deployed main effort, or the "PAM" way as it was done in Germany?

I'm not saying that the way we do it now is right, but it *is* the operational norm, regardless of what we do elsewhere.  I saw them used in the worst way possible when they were treated like just another Coy when we had Arghandab/SWK, because at least when they were in Spin they were performing some sort of screen task (even if the border was massive) as opposed to doing Infantry COIN tasks.

That's why I wanted to know the recent ground truth of how the OrBat is over there now that our AO has shrank so much.


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> What is more "truth", the way it has been done operationally for the last 5 years as our deployed main effort, or the "PAM" way as it was done in Germany?



I *know* Armour Recce doctrine and I teach it on a regular basis....you don't. When it comes to SME's here in this thread it's either me or T2B. Last time I checked you worked on the east side of J7, not the west.

I know my lane and this is it, along with tanks. 

Get educated and get back to us. 

Regards

On a Moderator note: the vast majority of the members here are getting tired of the same song and dance from you. Don't come back with yet another spin on my words either.


----------



## McG (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> What is more "truth", the way it has been done operationally for the last 5 years as our deployed main effort, or the "PAM" way as it was done in Germany?


The current GMR publication was published some time in '07.  I would hardly call it the "Germany way"


----------



## Franko (18 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> The current GMR publication was published some time in '07.  I would hardly call it the "Germany way"



The latest one I have was released last spring...3 months ago. 

Regards


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

DP,

Nobody is questioning your SME experience here, and nobody is questioning the doctrine.

I apologize if my tone suggested otherwise but it certainly isn't the case.  Nobody is making this a p___ing contest.

My point is that we are doing something overseas a certain way and that is fact.  Whether or not you teach it a certain way is great, but if we do it operationally a different way then that's all I'm getting at.  For that matter the Infantry Recce or Snipers weren't exactly getting employed up to their capabilities, either.

I have even granted you that I believe the way your forces are being employed isn't ideal.

I don't see what you're getting upset about; facts are facts and I never said I knew more than you did.  If you want to drop your Moderator hammer on me because I pointed out that we were doing something a certain way overseas then so be it.


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jul 2010)

> I apologize if my tone suggested otherwise but it certainly isn't the case.



Your tone suggests, as always, that you are the all-seeing, all-knowing omnipotent master of all things military and that almost everyone from Privates to Generals are doing things wrong in your eyes. You don't listen to advice, friendly or otherwise. You act as if "winning theoretical arguments on an internet website" is the highest-weighted portion of your PER.

Please stop bickering with everybody. You are becoming a burden to the staff. We get more reported posts involving you than anyone else.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> DP,
> 
> Nobody is questioning your SME experience here, and nobody is questioning the doctrine.
> 
> ...



Doctrine is in place for a reason. We train for 'a' war. Not for 'the' war. The sooner people take the vision limiting blinders off , the better. If we are doing something in a certain theatre, it's because conditions dictate we do it that way. Down the road, or across the border, that solution may not be optimal nor wanted.

Being part of the "We did it this way in Afghanistan, so that's the way it's done here (or should be done)" group is no better than the same people that denigrate others for saying 'Well, in Germany........". Careful where you tread.

To paraphrase Pogo - 'You have met the enemy and he is you'

I'll reiterate. Our doctrine _and general training_ are there to learn how to fight _*A*_ war. Not _*THE*_ war.

Climb out of your big picture view restricting box and look around.

On a side note, as you brought it up,

He's also not dropping the Mod hammer on you. He's simply making you aware of the constant bombardment of complaints we hear about you.


----------



## TheAnnihilator (18 Jul 2010)

So just to clarify, how often do Armoured Recce guys do dismounted operations? Also, what are the main differences between the work of an Armoured Reconnaissance soldier and an Infantry Reconnaissance soldier? (besides the fact that one uses vehicles) Thanks for all the posts, and I look forward to all future ones.


----------



## SeanNewman (19 Jul 2010)

TA,

It's not even that simple or cut and dry, because both can also do the opposite (Infantry can be in a vehicle and Armour Recce can be on foot).

Added:  I can't speak for the Armour side or the Reserve side, but in a Reg Force unit, typically the Recce Platoon is made up of the "checked out" soldiers.  It's still part of the Bn, but more or less it is considered an honour to make it there, and that's where you'll see the guys who excel with the courses like Pathfinder, etc.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> So just to clarify, how often do Armoured Recce guys do dismounted operations? Also, what are the main differences between the work of an Armoured Reconnaissance soldier and an Infantry Reconnaissance soldier? (besides the fact that one uses vehicles) Thanks for all the posts, and I look forward to all future ones.



As a Reservist, you will likely do a lot of dismounted operations, due to several factors: lack of vehicles, lack of radios, lack of Training Areas, requirement to learn the 'Basics', etc.   Armour Recce usually does the Recce further out from the Front Line, in behind the Enemy, than does the Infantry Recce who opperate closer to Friendly troops.  Armd Recce do Route Recces, Sector and Area Recces, Traffic Control Points, Vehicle Check Points, Convoy Escort, and numerous other tasks that would include such things as Mounted or Dismounted OPs, securing vital points, etc.  There is quite a list of tasks that they will perform.  They are also some of the best Communicators around and may be tasked to set up Radio Rebroadcast sites.  So, they must be good at dismounted and mounted operations, good at driving, good in using radioes and good with a wide variety of weapons.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (19 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> So just to clarify, how often do Armoured Recce guys do dismounted operations? Also, what are the main differences between the work of an Armoured Reconnaissance soldier and an Infantry Reconnaissance soldier? (besides the fact that one uses vehicles) Thanks for all the posts, and I look forward to all future ones.



The amount of time that an Armoured Recce soldier will spend dismounted will vary.  This year, on exercise, my Armoured Recce guys have spent quite a bit of time away from their vehicles.  The amount of time spent away from the vehicle could be a couple of minutes, hours or even days.  My Infanty Recce guys, I should note, also have vehicles.  

By doctrine, Armoured Recce troops conduct "medium" reconnaissance while Infantry Recce platoons conduct "close" reconnaissance.  It gets fuzzy in practice, and in the not too recent past both Armoured and Infantry recce were classed as "close" reconnaissance.

The main doctrinal difference is that Armoured Recce can conduct zone reconnaissance, while Infantry Recce conduct "close target reconnaissance."  Armoured Recce troops do, however, conduct tactical tasks that are very similar to CTR.   In theory, Armoured Recce finds the enemy positions while the Infantry defines.  To the Trooper or Private, though, there won't be huge differences.  The Armoured Recce Patrol Commander may well hide his vehicles in the low-ground and send out a small foot patrol to cloverleaf a position to find it without exposing his own vehicles.  He might only be looking to send a good 6 figure grid with a rough enemy layout.  The Infantry Recce Section commander who takes the contact over will most likely conduct a more detailed and prolonged cloverleaf and maintain observation to send 8 figure grids of the position layout as well as prepare to mark and guide control measures.  While this is going on the Armoured Recce folks have moved on into the depth.  In this scenario both Infantry and Armour used their vehicles to get close to the position, and both dismounted to get eyes-on.

In a more COIN-like setting both elements may find themselves conducting fairly prolonged Observation Posts.  Both will spend time driving through the Area of Operations either to get somewhere to conduct a task or as part of a patrol.  It is hard to remain covert in a populated environment regardless of your cam and concealment skills.

If you are stuck on choosing between reserve infantry and reserve armour, let me ask you how you would spend a perfect weekend in the bush.  Would you like ot hike or go off-roading with a 4x4?


----------



## TheAnnihilator (19 Jul 2010)

I would definitely prefer to go off-roading with a 4x4. At this point Armoured is starting to sound pretty good. That being said, I have two further questions to pose to the forum. 

1. Which trade gets better choices of additional courses? (ex. para courses, advanced hand to hand combat, advanced recce, Sniper courses, pathfinder, ect...)

2. Which trade would be better if I eventually wanted to end up in Special Forces? (not saying I'm only joining for that, but if it turns out I'm good at the job, it would be something I'd be interested in)

Thanks and happy posting


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> I would definitely prefer to go off-roading with a 4x4. At this point Armoured is starting to sound pretty good. That being said, I have two further questions to pose to the forum.
> 
> 1. Which trade gets better choices of additional courses? (ex. para courses, advanced hand to hand combat, advanced recce, Sniper courses, pathfinder, ect...)
> 
> ...



Probably not the best way to help you choose what trade you want to get into.........


----------



## TheAnnihilator (19 Jul 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Probably not the best way to help you choose what trade you want to get into.........



I understand that going into special ops should not be the only reason, and I mentioned that in my post. As for the courses, that is important because if I realize I don't like Recce, I need to know which trade has more diverse options.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2010)

And I was comenting on both of your questions posted before.....

Anyways....



> SPECIALTY TRAINING
> As their careers progress, Infantry Soldiers who demonstrate the required ability and ambition will be offered (through formal courses or on-job training) the following advanced MOC training:
> 
> Communicator
> ...






> SPECIALTY TRAINING
> As their careers progress, Armoured Soldiers who demonstrate the required ability and ambition will be offered (through formal courses or on-job training) the following advanced MOC training:
> 
> Armoured Gunnery Specialist
> ...





EDITED TO LIST SOURCES


----------



## McG (19 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> 1. Which trade gets better choices of additional courses? (ex. para courses, advanced hand to hand combat, advanced recce, Sniper courses, pathfinder, ect...)





			
				TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> As for the courses, that is important because if I realize I don't like Recce, I need to know which trade has more diverse options.


Actually, you need to pick the occupation you want for its bare-bones reality.  There is no guarantee of any of specialty training.  If you join the infantry because you want to be a sniper or pathfinder, you may find yourself very disappointed.  

I'd also suggest that your phrase "better choices of additional courses" will lead to some rather subjective results depending on what one thinks is "better."



			
				TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> And you hit the nail right on the head with the two regiments, QOR and QYRANG are the two i'm considering.


If you are joining the Reserves, you should expect that a lot of the courses you want to get will be out of reach to you.



			
				TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> 2. Which trade would be better if I eventually wanted to end up in Special Forces? (not saying I'm only joining for that, but if it turns out I'm good at the job, it would be something I'd be interested in)


If that is your goal, you are as well of choosing to be a cook in the Navy as anything else.

NFLD Sapper,
Not sure the source of your quoted training opportunities, but there a number of things listed exclusively under Infantry that should really be shown for both.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Jul 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> NFLD Sapper,
> Not sure the source of your quoted training opportunities, but there a number of things listed exclusively under Infantry that should really be shown for both.



Straight from the recruiting website MCG, will add links to the monograms shortly....


----------



## TheAnnihilator (20 Jul 2010)

So from what i can see, Infantry is the more diverse way to go. Does anyone know whether or not it will be open for next summer? Also, once again, if anyone reading this is in the Infantry, and specializes in Reconnaissance, please post in response to the original question. Thanks to all who have already posted.


----------



## cn (20 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> Does anyone know whether or not it will be open for next summer?



No one knows this.  What you hear to be true today could be outdated tomorrow.  Only take what you hear from a CFRC to be true, as they will be the ones with current information.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> So from what i can see, Infantry is the more diverse way to go.



You are joining the Reserves.  There isn't that much to be "diverse" in any Reserve unit/Trade.


----------



## TheAnnihilator (24 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You are joining the Reserves.  There isn't that much to be "diverse" in any Reserve unit/Trade.



So your saying that in the reserves, there isn't much opportunity for specialty training?


----------



## brandon_ (24 Jul 2010)

TheAnnihilator said:
			
		

> So your saying that in the reserves, there isn't much opportunity for specialty training?


Thats exactly what he's saying, what would be the point in having a reservist who goes one weekend a month and on tuesday nights be trained as a sniper?  Doesn't seem very smart from a money point of view.


----------



## Old and Tired (24 Jul 2010)

Just a note on the specialty training available or open to reservists; I know of one unit in particular that has 10 Basic and 2 advanced mountain warfare qualified troops.  It also has 3 Close quarters Combat instructors, 7 Recce Patrolman 2 Advanced Recce patrolman.  It has 5 Urban Ops Instructors and 12 Advanced shooting Instructors.

The point of all this is that the training opportunities a there, it is just a matter of having the right people, who know how to make the system work the way it can, as well as be willing to up up the money or make the troops available to do the courses.

Good working relationships with a Reg Force Unit certainly helps.


----------



## TheAnnihilator (25 Jul 2010)

Once again, thanks to everyone for your posts. All information was helpful and well written. I look forward to my experiences with the forces in the future.


----------

